# Tool holders



## chatter chatter cut cut (Mar 9, 2022)

after about 1 hour i finally got one pic to load . these are the 6 tool holders size oxa that i managed to complete today. with the help of the local machinest who milled the tool slots and the dovetails. i blued them yesterday and soaked in oil all night .final assembly this morning. all drilled and tapped 1/4 20 . wanted to do them with metric size and thread gut local hardware didn't have the right lengths. saved the cost of a new tap and drill set.


----------



## WobblyHand (Mar 9, 2022)

chatter chatter cut cut said:


> after about 1 hour i finally got one pic to load . these are the 6 tool holders size oxa that i managed to complete today. with the help of the local machinest who milled the tool slots and the dovetails. i blued them yesterday and soaked in oil all night .final assembly this morning. all drilled and tapped 1/4 20 . wanted to do them with metric size and thread gut local hardware didn't have the right lengths. saved the cost of a new tap and drill set.
> View attachment 399684


Nice!  How did you blue them?


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 9, 2022)

Yes,  nice.


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Mar 10, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Nice!  How did you blue them?


they were cleaned with gasoline, then placed on outside grill and heated along with 3 containers of water.one of which held gun cold blue. then when parts were well heated and water boiling each piece was quickly swabbed with bluing and then placed in the boiling water. when all were in the water they were moved to the second container of water. then back on the grill til dry . then soaked in oil overnight . most steel will blue diffrently and may sometimes require several repeat treatments. however these pieces blued very well with one go. the heating of the parts is to dry and burn off any oil or water. this is very important.the parts were not well polished . they were sanded with random orbit sander to a matt finish.the more polished the part is the shinier it will finish.if the piece needs repeat treatments it should be rubbed down with very fine steel wool between each treatment. it may sound kind of fussy but with everything prepared the process goes quickly.


----------



## WobblyHand (Mar 10, 2022)

chatter chatter cut cut said:


> they were cleaned with gasoline, then placed on outside grill and heated along with 3 containers of water.one of which held gun cold blue. then when parts were well heated and water boiling each piece was quickly swabbed with bluing and then placed in the boiling water. when all were in the water they were moved to the second container of water. then back on the grill til dry . then soaked in oil overnight . most steel will blue diffrently and may sometimes require several repeat treatments. however these pieces blued very well with one go. the heating of the parts is to dry and burn off any oil or water. this is very important.the parts were not well polished . they were sanded with random orbit sander to a matt finish.the more polished the part is the shinier it will finish.if the piece needs repeat treatments it should be rubbed down with very fine steel wool between each treatment. it may sound kind of fussy but with everything prepared the process goes quickly.


What bluing did you use?  A brand name, or homebrew?  I have done peroxide/salt rust bluing, which came out ok, was wondering exactly what bluing compound or chemicals were used.  Your toolholders came out well.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 10, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> What bluing did you use?  A brand name, or homebrew?  I have done peroxide/salt rust bluing, which came out ok, was wondering exactly what bluing compound or chemicals were used.  Your toolholders came out well.


In the Brownell's Gunsmith Kinks Vol II i believe it is, some wonderful brews for bluing..


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Mar 11, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Nice!  How did you blue them?


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Mar 11, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> In the Brownell's Gunsmith Kinks Vol II i believe it is, some wonderful brews for bluing..





IamNotImportant said:


> In the Brownell's Gunsmith Kinks Vol II i believe it is, some wonderful brews for bluing..


i used birchwood casey's super blue liquid gun blue.


----------

